# Treating inside of Canopy



## studman50 (Aug 15, 2009)

So i purchased a used 125gal which i shouldn't have done but im trying to make the most of it... anyway it was previously a salt water setup and has a custom made canopy, the inside of the canopy is untreated, the wood is very soft so i got some 80 and sanded it down, now i want to treat it so its nice and sealed, i was thinking paint it white with like Kilz, so it would reflect more light? since there isnt a reflector for the flourecent bulbs? or i could go with a clean varnish? like a poly-urethane.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

either one would work. on the inside of my stands i seal the seams with wood putty and kaulk, this may be a good idea for your canopy too.

welcome to the forum.


----------

